# sharpies and huns in canada



## white88 (Dec 4, 2005)

has anyone ever hunted sharptails and huns in canada. is it easy to get permission and is there alot of "public ground"???? can you take a dog into canada and is it fairly easy to transport a shotgun into canada????


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

why wouldnt you be able to bring a dog? I hunt in waterfowl and upland all the time


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

the dog part is easy. make sure you have all of his (the dogs) shots up to date.. :beer:


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

I have never had problems getting permission. Now a days though it is finding the land owner that is the problem. Anyhow. We had a good year for shapies and huns. I am beginning to think that we are on the upwards slope of the cycle after a few years of not so good numbers.

Easy to get permission: Easy but tough part is finding the landholder/owner. Well for me anyways. I'm about as urban as they come.

Public Land: Lots of unposted land around. I think a fair bit of "public" land. This would include Crown land, community pastures and my favorite the Ducks Unlimited lands. I use RM maps that lay out who owns what. Pretty handy. Me I love the area around north/east of Last Mountain lake. Think it is called the Last Mountain Nature Refuge. It has DU hunting on foot only areas. Love it there. *sigh* Can't wait until this fall. Also had good hunting in the Lake Definbaker area just south of Douglas park. Lots of sharps and huns. Not to mention Mule and White tail deer.

Dogs: No clue.

Shotguns for Americans: not sure what the regs are. I need a PAL certificate to purchase firearms and ammo. Not sure what the regs are for visiting americans and buying ammo. These guys should have it:

http://www.cfc-cafc.gc.ca/

Also these guys seem to have some info on dogs and guns to Canada
http://travel.state.gov/travel/tips/reg ... _1170.html (apparently you can bring up to 20KG of cheese into Canada woohoo!!  )

Also we are limited to 5 round capacity on non restricted long arms ie shotguns. Hunting birds in Saskatchewan you will need to be plugged at 3 (2mag/1chamber)


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I take my dogs into British Columbia all the time and occasionally into Alberta. Just make sure you have the rabies certificate. That's all I have ever been asked for.


----------



## white88 (Dec 4, 2005)

thanks for the ingo cbas and chukarbob.


----------



## white88 (Dec 4, 2005)

cbas, cna you hunt crown land in canada or is it on a farm by farm decision


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Depends on the area, time of year and who I can get a hold of. Once the community pastures are clear I just wander on in. Crown land I usually just wander on in - if open for hunting/shooting. DU area by Last Mountain Lake I call the Office in the bird sanctuary and chat with them (though not necessary but good to see if any thing has changed since last year).

Private land not posted I call around and see if I can find the owner or someone who knows them for a little "hey how are ya".

On private not posted all of the owners I talk to say "hey it's not posted go right ahead" but I feel uncomfortable wandering around on someones land without permission - or at least without making an effort to get permission. Makes it easier for next year.

Haven't come across any "hunting with permission only" areas. Usually just posted or not around where I go.

ANYHOW I guess I got a little off on a tangent...

To answer your question:
_
Usually Crown or otherwise "public" lands including community pastures._


----------

